# Embarrasing question



## dbz1583 (Sep 23, 2004)

Sorry to ask you an embarrasing question, but in need of some advice. Been using cyclogest and have had the runs, these have now stopped but has left my backside so sore and incredibly itchy. Think i may also have a pile. Can i use anusol cream? On my 2ww, day 6 post et.
I have tried lanacane with no effect.
Please help, scratched so much last night, made myself bleed. 
DBZ


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

Double check with Pharmacist that it can be used in pregnancy (I'm sure it can, but do check) and then go for relief!!!
Have you swapped to vaginally for pessaries so you have no repeat episode?

Ruth


----------

